# [SOLVED] Problem connecting to Internet via Router



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm having issues connecting to the internet using my router. I had this issue before, but I managed to fix it, just forgot how I did, so I know there is a solution. 

The router model is ipTIME Q504. Operating System is Windows Vista

Essentially, whenever I try connecting it will either say local only or limited connection. Also, I have no problem connecting via modem/wall connection. However, anytime I connect my Toshiba laptop via router, I cannot connect to the internet. 

Information given to me by my ISP: 

Address: 61.251.185.194
Subnet: 255.255.255.128
Gate: 61.251.185.129
DNS: 219.252.0.1 / 219.252.1.100

Already tried disabling ipV6 and inputting internet information in both General and Alternate settings in ipV4. 

I think the solution I did before was change some part of the data above. 



IPCONFIG

C:\Users\Jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-5E-AB-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-39-0C-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c33:e544:af78:a210%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.194(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.129
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-C0-FA-1C-00-1E-33-39-0C-71

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 219.252.0.1
219.252.110.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hamilton.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Is that a connection through the router? If so, it's configured wrong.



The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Should this method work if I am getting my broadband connection directly through the wall? Like I'm connecting my cable from my router's WAN/Internet port to the wall.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

It should, providing the wall connection has DHCP services like a standard modem.

Can you post an IPCONFIG /ALL connected directly to the wall jack?


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

IPCONFIG /ALL connected directly to the wall jack: 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-5E-AB-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-39-0C-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c33:e544:af78:a210%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.194(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.129
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-C0-FA-1C-00-1E-33-39-0C-71

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 219.252.0.1
219.252.110.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hamilton.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Information from connection from laptop to router to wall. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-5E-AB-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-39-0C-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c33:e544:af78:a210%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.194(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.129
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-C0-FA-1C-00-1E-33-39-0C-71

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 219.252.0.1
219.252.110.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hamilton.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


C:\Users\Jason>ping 61.251.185.194

Pinging 61.251.185.194 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 61.251.185.194:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Jason>ping 61.251.185.129

Pinging 61.251.185.129 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 61.251.185.129:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Jason>ping 219.252.0.1

Pinging 219.252.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 219.252.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

C:\Users\Jason>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 61.251.185.194: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Jason>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Let's enable DHCP here, then post the ping tests again with the direct connection.



*Configure DHCP for Windows Vista & Windows 7*


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Connection you wish to change and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-5E-AB-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-39-0C-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c33:e544:af78:a210%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.194(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 61.251.185.129
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-C0-FA-1C-00-1E-33-39-0C-71

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 219.252.1.100
219.252.1.50
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hamilton.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jason>ping 61.251.185.194

Pinging 61.251.185.194 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.194: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 61.251.185.194:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Jason>ping 61.251.185.129

Pinging 61.251.185.129 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 61.251.185.129: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.129: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.129: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 61.251.185.129: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 61.251.185.129:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Jason>ping 219.252.1.100

Pinging 219.252.1.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 219.252.1.100: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=52
Reply from 219.252.1.100: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=52
Reply from 219.252.1.100: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=52
Reply from 219.252.1.100: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 219.252.1.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 4ms, Maximum = 6ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Users\Jason>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=240ms TTL=45
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=237ms TTL=45
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=221ms TTL=45
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=241ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 221ms, Maximum = 241ms, Average = 234ms

C:\Users\Jason>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=159ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 140ms, Maximum = 160ms, Average = 154ms

C:\Users\Jason>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Looks good to me.

Reset the router to factory defaults and connect it to that wall connection. My guess is wired connections will work out of the box. For wireless, you'll have to access the router's configuration and set up the wireless section.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

So I connected the cable from the wall to the ethernet port of the router. Then connected a cable from port of the router to computer ethernet port. After doing this I reset router to factory settings. However, after doing all of this, it only gives me a local connection and doesn't connect me to the Internet. I ran Windows Network Diagnostics and got the message that the Primary DNS Server is online but is not responding to connection attempts.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Also, I looked at the details after connecting everything through the router. 

I got the results: 

IP: 192.168.0.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 164.124.101.2
168.126.63.2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Let's see this on the router connection.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Results via router 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-5E-AB-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-39-0C-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c33:e544:af78:a210%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 26, 2010 1:54:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 05, 2010 1:54:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-C0-FA-1C-00-1E-33-39-0C-71

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 164.124.101.2
168.126.63.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hamilton.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jason>ping 192.168.0.2

Pinging 192.168.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Users\Jason>ping 255.255.255.0

Pinging 255.255.255.0 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 255.255.255.0:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jason>ping 164.124.101.2

Pinging 164.124.101.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 164.124.101.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Jason>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Jason>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Well, the router appears to have no connection to the Internet feed. Since it works with a direct connection, I have to assume the router's WAN section has some issue. Probably time to test the router in a different location or get a new router.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Well does it mean anything if i go from wall to port 1 of router (not ethernet port) to laptop and i do get internet connection. Only problem is that I can not sustain an internet connection for both my laptop and xbox 360.


----------



## jchong (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem connecting to Internet via Router*

Hey Johnwill. Thanks for all your help. Got the problem fixed, remembered what I forgot to do last time. Essentially needed to use router program I have installed, and input all the information I got from ipconfig into it. Works like a charm now.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Router program?


----------

